# [boot] charger des modules au boot et désactiver le réseau

## zerros

Bonjour,

J'essaie de charger 3 modules au démarrage de ma gentoo, et ça ne fontionne pas.

J'ai suivi la procédure en les ajoutant dans /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-3.1 :

```

xxx@xxx [ /etc/modules.autoload.d ] :: cat kernel-3.1 

dm-mod

vboxdrv

vboxnetflt

```

Pourquoi est-ce qu'ils ne sont pas pris en compte ?

Le deuxième souci vient du réseau. Je voudrai désactiver le démarrage du réseau eth0 car j'ai ajouté une carte eth1 qui se connecte en 1Gb/s et je souhaite utiliser celle-ci à la place.

J'ai donc configurer mon fichier /etc/conf.d/net:

```
# config_eth0=( "dhcpcd" )

config_eth1=( "dhcpcd" )
```

J'ai ensuite créé le lien symbolique:

```
net.eth1 -> net.lo
```

Et je l'ai ajouté eth1 au boot et retiré eth0:

```
net.eth1 | boot

net.lo | boot 
```

Ensuite je voudrai que les services associé au réseau démarre avec eth1 et non avec eth0 (montages nfs, samba).

Malgré ça, eth0 essaie de démarrer au boot.

Auriez-vous une suggestion ?

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Finnish to French.

Finnish... French... It's all greek to me to be honest   :Wink: 

----------

## barul

Je ne sais pas si ça cause un problème, mais les modules à charger au boot, je les mets dans /etc/conf.d/modules.

Après, mais c'est ça c'est purement par soucis d'esthétique, ça ne change rien au fonctionnement, il me semble que dans le /etc/conf.d/net, tu peux simplifier la syntaxe, avec config_ethX=dhcp dans ton cas.

Le lien symbolique, c'est pas net.eth1 -> net.lo, c'est l'inverse; net.lo -> net.eth1.

Pour que les services démarrent sans demander à net.eth0 d'être lancé, je pene qu'il faut que tu changes, dans ton /etc/rc.conf, 'rc_depend_strict' à NO.

À part ça, je ne vois rien de spécial qui devrait empêcher ta machine de fonctionner comme tu le veux.'

----------

## Poussin

Regarde du côté de la procédure de passage à openrc/baselayout-2.

----------

